# New from Dakota Decoy



## viet (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Still dont look as good as Avery's in my opinion. And if they are as heavy as the canadas good luck using them in the spring.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

I saw those at Cabelas in Rogers this past weekend, I thought they looked great. Do you know of a price on them yet?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Their canada dekes look like their on roids, wonder why the snows dont?

And yeah, if their half as heavy as the honkers, no thanks.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

I agree, hard to be the looks of the avery ones.....unless they beat them on price I think they will be as popular as hardcore snows.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

barebackjack said:


> Their canada dekes look like their on roids


I couldn't agree more. I think they are the ugliest decoy on the market, but to each their own I guess.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

The feeders don't look that great to me. A good selling point that they have though is head molded to the body. We run about 800 FB averys and had to replace about 100 heads this year


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Anyone know the price on these?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

bluebird said:


> Anyone know the price on these?


My guess is alot. Just like the the canada dekes. They were suppose to be dekes for the hunter and priced for the hunter. But as far as priced for the hunter that is a joke.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

goosehunter21 said:


> The feeders don't look that great to me. A good selling point that they have though is head molded to the body. We run about 800 FB averys and had to replace about 100 heads this year


I hear ya on the feeders.....might want to think about using a plastic welder eppoxy and they will NEVER come off. We had the same problem with the lessors last year to, just JUNK...probably had 30 feeders by the end of the season without heads...still killed geese though. :lol: :lol:


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

Yea we garilla glued them on this time around so hopefully it helps


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

They are not even close to the weight of the Canada! I have seen them and they are not as bulky either.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

How is the weight compared to Averys?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

goose_caller said:


> unless they beat them on price I think they will be as popular as hardcore snows.


 :beer:

Tough to compete with the avery juggernaut.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

This way off topic but how did these pictures get posted without the nodak icon on them???
Just what everyone needs is another snow goose FB, I am wondering how sales are for the FA snows this fall


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

pretty close....these might be just a little lighter. Not enough to really matter though IMO.


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

**** i dont think p diddy could even afford these decoys.......especially with the amount you need for snows.....dakota decoys is a joke......GHG all the way


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

off topic from the threads intent but if you guys have ever set up a dakota by ghg, final approach, and bigfoot, the dakota looks the most realistic BY FAR when you walk a little ways away. up close they do look a little ugly but we usually dont let them land for very long, dont know about you guys.


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

although i do prefer GHG......is there any full body decoy that someone has atleast not killed a goose over....if not your spread must be whack or you cant cover up worth a ****........but GHG are from what ive seen the best quality for the money........


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

off topic again but i baught four dozen ghg the first year they came out imo they were junk they all broke did not like them. They just left a sour taste in my mouth i guess i like the dakota decoys


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

brobones said:


> This way off topic but how did these pictures get posted without the nodak icon on them???


By using the IMG tags - same as it's always been here since 2002. (it was hosted outside Nodak)

I welcome more decoy options into the industry. Competition will only help the consumer (a.k.a. all of us).

I think people are a bit too hard on them. It's their first run. Doesn't anyone remember the first GHG snow that was yellow??? At least they got their color right.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

honker85 said:


> but GHG are from what ive seen the best quality for the money........


 :lol:

I think they look good, better then GHG. GHG definately has the snow fb market cornered. Their price point is about as high as one is going to pay for a snow spread IMO so if these are more expensive Id say they aren't going to be very competitive unless its very close. Id take dakotas over GHG any day of the week.

Show me some pictures of blues and we'll talk.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I agree with Chris, competition is good.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

At least they don't look weird like the canadas. Wonder what the price is?


----------



## viet (Sep 11, 2008)

They are $129.99


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

For 4 or 6. If its 4 then they really shot themselves in the foot again


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Yup. $390 a dozen for snows is more than im willing to spend.

Now if thats for six, than I can see em competing. But I have a feeling its for 4.


----------



## viet (Sep 11, 2008)

per 6


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Still the won't compete I bet. Nice try Dakota, but your prices are not for the hunters. An afforable decoy they say. :eyeroll:


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

$124.99 per six GHG snows/blues

$129.99 per six Dakota snows/blues

Seems pretty comparable to me, just the fact that I don't have to put a stake in the ground first and then put a decoy on it or constantly fix FB snows that have tipped over on a ring bases that is too small of diameter is worth $10 a dozen to me.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

> I think people are a bit too hard on them. It's their first run. Doesn't anyone remember the first GHG snow that was yellow??? At least they got their color right.


Does anybody remember the first full body Canada Goose decoy from GHG? The feet looked like they were put on backwards. The China kids got it right after a couple of years.

We've all had humble beginings. I know I have. :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Goose Guy350 said:


> $124.99 per six GHG snows/blues
> 
> $129.99 per six Dakota snows/blues
> 
> Seems pretty comparable to me, just the fact that I don't have to put a stake in the ground first and then put a decoy on it or constantly fix FB snows that have tipped over on a ring bases that is too small of diameter is worth $10 a dozen to me.


 :withstupid: that would be a no-brainer for me. Buy decoys that have heads that stay on. Plus I hate dealing with stakes, I lose those things like nobodies business.

Not to mention I bet they will look better then GHG's....But, lets see some blues first.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> Still the won't compete I bet. Nice try Dakota, but your prices are not for the hunters. An afforable decoy the same. :eyeroll:


At only $5 more per 6 than GHG, I don't see where this comment has any validity. You do realize that a company needs to make a profit and can't just give decoys away right? Everyone expects companies to produce cheaper decoys. Unfortunately, that means lowering quality standards. Do you want to buy a dozen snow goose FB's for $125 and have to repaint them and fix broken plastic every year or would you rather pay $250 a dozen and have them last for many years?


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

SDwaterfowler said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Still the won't compete I bet. Nice try Dakota, but your prices are not for the hunters. An afforable decoy the same. :eyeroll:
> ...


When it comes to needing numbers and you are comparing a dozen FB for $125 (which does not exsist) to a dz for $250 I would go with the ones for $125 even if i had to put a little work into them in the off season .


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Look like a hardcore to me.

http://www.hardcoredecoys.com/decoys/snowBlue.php


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

$115 for 6 ghg at rogers


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

dakotas are probably the most real decoys on the market but expensive as ****. i like the heads on the snow decoys too. a lot of mine needed to be replaced. with the dakotas it is hard for an average person to make a decent sized spread.


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

SDwaterfowler said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Still the won't compete I bet. Nice try Dakota, but your prices are not for the hunters. An afforable decoy the same. :eyeroll:
> ...


 EXACTLY!!!! Right on the money!


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

JuvyPimp said:


> Look like a hardcore to me.
> 
> http://www.hardcoredecoys.com/decoys/snowBlue.php


Not Really


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

nowski10 said:


> JuvyPimp said:
> 
> 
> > Look like a hardcore to me.
> ...


Looks pretty similar in design to hardcores to me. Their feeder looks just like one of the hardcore feeders, and their motion system is pretty much a complete copy of hardcores. I run hardcore honkers, and their stand is my least favorite thing about them. I want ALOT of movement in my snow spread (SS's all the way!), and well, the hardcore design doesnt move much at all, even in high winds.

Im glad to see the price is comparable to GHG though. Perhaps in a year (after the inevitable glitches are worked out) ill try em.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

nowski10 said:


> JuvyPimp said:
> 
> 
> > Look like a hardcore to me.
> ...


Ya your right they dont look like them. :beer:


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> nowski10 said:
> 
> 
> > JuvyPimp said:
> ...


I do see some similarities to the hardcores but the motion system on the Dakotas blows the hardcore motion system out of the water, at least on the '04's hardcores I had.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

How do they work? I agree the Hardcore motion system is not even a motion system hardly at all.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

wow. i didnt think they would compete in prices. those decoys will compete great against all other brands.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

> I want ALOT of movement in my snow spread (SS's all the way!)


Ill never own a FB snow goose decoy unless the tubesocks and toothpicks quit working.

back on topic,
If i where to buy some though i would invest in the dakotas, the heads falling of the avery's is a big problem...


----------



## viet (Sep 11, 2008)

I know some guys wanted to see the blues so here are the pictures.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

The paint on those blues seem dead on..


----------



## mjschuette (Feb 24, 2005)

stopped in at rogers cabelas today, one guy said the full body avery was the way to go the other guy said avery shells was the ticket(100.00 less a dozen), can't see the under side anyway from up above. looked at them all dakota's looked good, but still no avery decoy.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I think they look pretty nice. Bet they work well too. 
Dan


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

mjschuette said:


> stopped in at rogers cabelas today, one guy said the full body avery was the way to go the other guy said avery shells was the ticket(100.00 less a dozen), can't see the under side anyway from up above. looked at them all dakota's looked good, but still no avery decoy.


If the guys at the rogers Cabelas say so :lol:


----------



## MuleyMan (Mar 1, 2007)

mjschuette said:


> stopped in at rogers cabelas today, one guy said the full body avery was the way to go the other guy said avery shells was the ticket(100.00 less a dozen), can't see the under side anyway from up above. looked at them all dakota's looked good, but still no avery decoy.


Kinda hard to make a definitive statement such as this unless you are a snow goose, isn't it? :wink:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Well im a snowbird and i would say i only like stuffers.


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

I'd like to see a group of guys set 500 of those in a field, good luck. Putting those stands on would be a pain, if you left em on they'd get bent into many different shapes, but hey Viet if you need a field tester I'll see how 500 work.


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

These will kill birds and the motion system is awesome, but after using the cans I can safely say I wont be putting any money on these. IMO I like the ghg snow/blue and have had no problem w/ paint. And im not particularly nice to'em.


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

I think they actually look pretty good. Particularily if they are smaller than the GHG's. Bases are a pain, and that is where Avery hit the home run IMO. The newer GHG heads continue to break, and I wish they would go back to the older screw in style.

I still may pick up a few dozen of the Dakota's to try them out. Put in motion cones and I think you have a great decoy.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Besides more motion, how is averys base system better? It takes way longer to stick the stakes in and then put the decoy on it. You can carry 3 times as many dakota's at once by sticking your arms through the ring bases. I took pictures last week of guys carrying 16 and 17 dakota honker dekes at a time, try that with GHG. Only problem is that they take up a bit more trailer space.

Keeping track of stakes is a PITA.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

unless they come down in price they will not be in my spread ghg just as good way less


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

bluebill25 said:


> unless they come down in price they will not be in my spread ghg just as good way less


I think that is whats hurting them or will hurt them later on. A guy can buy GHG uke: or Bigfoots for less.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

bluebill25 said:


> unless they come down in price they will not be in my spread ghg just as good way less


Maybe you struggled to read the part about them being basically the same price as ghg SOB fullbodies... Its ok, BL did the same thing.


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

USAlx50 said:


> Besides more motion, how is averys base system better? It takes way longer to stick the stakes in and then put the decoy on it. You can carry 3 times as many dakota's at once by sticking your arms through the ring bases. I took pictures last week of guys carrying 16 and 17 dakota honker dekes at a time, try that with GHG. Only problem is that they take up a bit more trailer space.quote]
> 
> I'll take stakes all day long. The fact they take up way more space is a big issue when trying to trailer big sets. There are times when you don't have a choice and have to use bases, and at least in our experiences it has added a lot more time setting up and tearing down. Mind you I do understand that the bases can't stay on with the GHG.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

USAlx50 said:


> bluebill25 said:
> 
> 
> > unless they come down in price they will not be in my spread ghg just as good way less
> ...


Damn I just looked back and saw what they were priced per six not, four. Now they just need to come down in there Canada goose price then they can compete.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

d wiz said:


> I'll take stakes all day long. The fact they take up way more space is a big issue when trying to trailer big sets. There are times when you don't have a choice and have to use bases, and at least in our experiences it has added a lot more time setting up and tearing down. Mind you I do understand that the bases can't stay on with the GHG.


bases add more time then having to seperatly put stakes in the ground and then put the decoy on them?

This guy carrying 17 Dakota honkers from a really roughly plowed field we didn't want to drive in.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Bases maybe triple the time to set up when you need to have 2 hands and set them properly in a cone. Dakota's are no different than traditional bigfoots in that you just set them out by the head....and they have motion.

I'll take one handed decoy placement any day if we're setting out hundreds.

My .02


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Very true! Have people been having any problems with the paint on these? On the way your hauling them


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

Again, you can't do that with the GHG's (bases don't stay on the decoys). As such, the time to set goes up substantially.

And you still need a HUGE trailer to run a big set with those bases on. I would agree the "one handed set" would be nice for setting dekes, but the price of space is more than what my pocket book can afford.

With a 4-wheeler I am not as concerned about hoofing out 17 decoys by myself in a field. I've been there, done that in the spring, and I am getting too old to punish myself like that any more. And if you don't have a quad, you can still put 40+ decoys without bases in a seed bag and get them out that way.

I apologize for hijacking this thread...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

d wiz said:


> With a 4-wheeler I am not as concerned about hoofing out 17 decoys by myself in a field. I've been there, done that in the spring, and I am getting too old to punish myself like that any more.


I can't believe how much we hunted without an ATV - it was quite the workout no matter what decoys you use.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I think its up to the individual. I know I have gone through and tried damn near every friggin decoy made over the last decade. Bigfoots, hardcores, Outlaws, Rags, windsocks, GHG, it's all up to the person buying them. I think they look great and if I had the available funds i would try some. But one over the other. Any one ever try to take the screw that holds the cone on the inside of the GHG and try to attach a magnet or soemthing to the stands, I was thinkin about it and may guinea pig one of the ghg dekes I have to see what I can do. But I reall like the looks of Dakotas but just not right now for me. MAybe a good X-mas present.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

After all this arguing, you wont see me with a SOB FB spread, I'm just sayin Id take a Dakota spread anytime over a GHG spread.

The paint seems to be holding up great even after banging them around like that on the honkers. Only durability issue is on some of the first feeders that came out, the heads can break if you are rough with them. The Snows look like 1 peice decoys though so it would be a non issue.


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

Those blues look like some 4 yr old was turned loose on them with a couple cans of spray paint. u should probably put up a picture of them from a distance, they'd probably look a lot better.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think people set the expectations of decoys quite high. It's still painted plastic that you stick out in a muddy field, after a dozen hunts it won't matter anyways.

My .02


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm curious how those rings ride on frozen plowed fields. Hunted a chislle plowed corn field this weekend and glad I brought my avery stakes with instead of just the ring bases.


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

They should have field stakes out now! I sent them an email and Heather said they were on a container with the snows due around Thanksgiving and should be available soon if not now.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Chaws said:


> I'm curious how those rings ride on frozen plowed fields. Hunted a chislle plowed corn field this weekend and glad I brought my avery stakes with instead of just the ring bases.


We've used em in some nasty plowed fields this year. To nasty to drive in at all because they would have ripped stuff up on the underbody of my pickup. Worked fine still. Just have to look at where you're putting them down. They work better then avery bases in that sense because the decoy doesn't have to balance on the cone.


----------

